# $49.99 24hr Dicount/Promo Code Auction



## spherular

Anyone interested...the auction for this code starts at 11ET/8PT and runs for 24 hours

TiVo Roamio DVR (2 Options - monthly or lifetime service)
$149.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required - Saving $110 - MSRP $199.99 and $14.99/mo. service
$499.99 (includes one-time service payment) - Saving $200 - MSRP $199.99 and $499.99 product lifetime service

TiVo Roamio Plus DVR (2 Options - monthly or lifetime service)
$299.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required - Saving $160 - MSRP $399.99 and $14.99/mo. service
$599.99 (includes one-time service payment) - Saving $300 - MSRP $399.99 and $499.99 product lifetime service

TiVo Roamio Pro DVR (2 Options - monthly or lifetime service)
$399.99 + $9.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required - Saving $260 - MSRP $599.99 and $14.99/mo. service
$699.99 (includes one-time service payment) - Saving $400 - MSRP $599.99 and $499.99 product lifetime service

TiVo Mini (2 Options - monthly or lifetime service)
$49.99 + $5.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required - Saving $50 - MSRP $99.99 and $5.99/mo. service
$174.00 (includes one-time service payment) - Saving $76 - MSRP $99.99 and $149.99 product lifetime service

TiVo Stream
$97.50 - Saving $32.50 - MSRP $129.99


----------



## DEC2955

I don't understand you posting.. but would a code that I could order Friday 02/28/14 for a MINI: TiVo Mini ( monthly service) $49.99 + $5.99/mo. service, 1-year commitment required - Saving $50 - MSRP $99.99 and $5.99/mo.: still be available?
If so please email me at :
de c2 95 5 (at) gm ai l (dot) co m
:
David


----------



## Coolgrnmen

Because of my post count, I can't see the link to the auction? Or is there no link? I'm confused. :-/


----------



## spherular

Coolgrnmen said:


> Because of my post count, I can't see the link to the auction? Or is there no link? I'm confused. :-/


The link was removed as the items sold out. The other link (in my signature) shows the items I have for sale right now. Auctions for $199 and $250...but remember you can make an offer on all my auctions and I'll consider it.

any questions let me know


----------



## Coolgrnmen

spherular said:


> The link was removed as the items sold out. The other link (in my signature) shows the items I have for sale right now. Auctions for $199 and $250...but remember you can make an offer on all my auctions and I'll consider it.
> 
> any questions let me know


Could you link it in the body? I apparently need 10 posts before I can view links and attachments in your signature.


----------



## spherular

Coolgrnmen said:


> Could you link it in the body? I apparently need 10 posts before I can view links and attachments in your signature.


No problem

all my items are listed here
http://www.ebay.com/sch/spherular/m.html

Let me know if you need any help


----------



## Coolgrnmen

spherular said:


> No problem
> 
> all my items are listed here
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/spherular/m.html
> 
> the $199 auction is here (1x)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221382340860
> 
> the $250 acution is here (4x)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321324488222
> 
> Let me know if you need any help


Ahhh. Ok. So, I'm only looking to buy a Tivo and a mini. I was hoping to keep total cost under $600, but I see that is unlikely to happen. Haha.


----------



## spherular

Do you mean the Base Roamio? not plus or pro

You can get them without lifetime...but I guess that was not what you were looking at.

$449 is the price for the base roamio with lifetime and with $174 on the mini you are looking at $623 before tax and any cost to buy the code.

Feel free to make an offer if your budget stretches a little more, I'll consider most reasonable offers!


----------



## Coolgrnmen

spherular said:


> Do you mean the Base Roamio? not plus or pro
> 
> You can get them without lifetime...but I guess that was not what you were looking at.
> 
> $449 is the price for the base roamio with lifetime and with $174 on the mini you are looking at $623 before tax and any cost to buy the code.
> 
> Feel free to make an offer if your budget stretches a little more, I'll consider most reasonable offers!


Just the base, yeah. I'll think about this and reply back later. Thanks, bud.


----------



## Coolgrnmen

spherular said:


> Do you mean the Base Roamio? not plus or pro
> 
> You can get them without lifetime...but I guess that was not what you were looking at.
> 
> $449 is the price for the base roamio with lifetime and with $174 on the mini you are looking at $623 before tax and any cost to buy the code.
> 
> Feel free to make an offer if your budget stretches a little more, I'll consider most reasonable offers!


Another question - if I did the monthly on the base Roamio, could I upgrade to lifetime at the $300 rate later? Or would I have to do the $499 with TiVo?

Edit: Also...what would shipping be on these?


----------



## spherular

Coolgrnmen said:


> Another question - if I did the monthly on the base Roamio, could I upgrade to lifetime at the $300 rate later? Or would I have to do the $499 with TiVo?
> 
> Edit: Also...what would shipping be on these?


The monthly is just for 1 year at 9.99 then it goes to 14.99 btw. The $300 lifetime is one time only so you can't do it later and you'd be stuck with $499, shipping is usually free, but more for expedited services. There is also taxes on everything in most states so factor that in.


----------

